# KDE-4.6.2, NTFS Devices via Geräteüberw. mounten[solved]

## Randy Andy

Hallöle miteinander.

Bis vor wenigen Tagen konnte ich prima alle USB-Devices unter KDE mit der Laufwerksverwaltung ein-/aushängen, auch mit KDE-4.6.2 komplett udev-basierend, auch ntfs Sticks.

Seit einem meiner fast täglichen Updates an Ostern geht es nun nicht mehr, hab's aber erst Gestern gemerkt.

Ext-formatierte Devices gehen noch prima, ntfs Devices aber nicht, auch nicht per root.

Auf der command line aber sehr wohl.

Der dolphin meldet beim Versuch den ntfs-Stick zu mounten: Requested filesystem type is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystems.

Jemand 'ne Idee welches update dafür verantwortlich zeichnet, oder was man aufgrund dessen nun anpassen muss, damit das wieder komfortabel funktioniert?

Hm, hab da gerade was gefunden, mal sehen... guckt ihr hier:https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270689

Yep, funktioniert wieder prima, einfach wie dort beschrieben ntfs-3g zur /etc/filesystems hinzufügen - fertig!

Update - am gleichen Abend gab's dann noch ein neues Release von udisks-1.0.3-r2 (glaub ich, mal wieder nicht am PC), damit war die Sache dann auch wieder gefixed,

und ich konnte den Eintrag aus der /etc/filesystems wieder auskommentieren.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## bas89

Danke für deine Lösung, schade dass sowas nötig ist....

----------

